

Ask HN: Making Bitcoind / litecoind / dogecoind multi-seat - spb

I&#x27;m looking to make an ecosystem for building multiple apps (by multiple developers&#x2F;teams) that can work with Dogecoin on a server, but I&#x27;ve hit a wall in how the Bitcoin server RPC API and its descendants are all designed to interact in effectively a single-user mode (every call acts on the same &quot;wallet&quot;).<p>Would it be possible to put a server in front of a bitcoind (&amp;c) instance, that could track the state of multiple users and limit them to API calls that could only affect themselves? And, if so, would that server need to run any bitcoin-specific logic (ie. logic that wouldn&#x27;t apply to Litecoin, such as block rewards or SHA-256 hashing)?
======
wmf
Maybe BitCore is closer to what you want.
[http://bitcore.io/](http://bitcore.io/)

Personally I'd run a separate BitCore process per user or app, perhaps with a
shared read-only no-wallet bitcoind providing the blockchain.

~~~
spb
That was actually my exact original intent, but I'm leaning toward giving up
on it because:

\- Bitcore has lots of Bitcoin-specific things

\- I'd have to expose a wrapped RPC API anyway.

